# Who have you helped today?



## Chief Longwind Of The North

New thread.  Who have you helped today?  The help can be as simple as opening the door for someone, or giving a good recipe to a stranger, or teaching a child how to make  their very own first batch of cookies.  It can be donating time to a soup kitchen, or assisting a freind moving furniture.  The only thing is that it needs to be motivated simply by wanting to help someone, no reward or compensation required.  

I'm hoping this will give us all a reason to step up in whatever way we can, to make the world a little better place.

Me, I picked up a check for a friend who is out of town, and has had surgery, and delivered it to the bank for her, so she can pay her rent.

If you don't want to participate in this thread, that's ok.  And if you have any ideas for unique ways we can help others, even if we're financially strapped, or don't have the muscles to help move furniture, speak up.  

And again, this thread isn't to toot our own horns, but rather to inspire each other to make the world better through action.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB

Super timing on this thread !

DH had one of his Dr appointments this morning.  As we were leaving there was an elderly gentleman trying to get to his car.  He was using a walker and the parking lot was snowy and icy.  Poor guy was so cold as the wind was blowing and the temp was only 7F.  We walked up beside him and offered to help him.  We each took an arm and helped him get to his car much quicker.  Then I started his car for him and turned on the heater.  He was so sweet and thankful.  He said he is all alone with no family and coming to the Dr is all he has.  

This place is for military veterans and so I have the highest respect for each and every person who goes there.  This man looked to be near 90 years old .. reminded me of my Grandpa.  

Anyway .. we got him into his car and he wanted to pay us for helping .. we declined of course and thanked him for what he had done for our country.  

He wanted to know when we were coming next as he wanted to see us again.  

Turns out he lives in our town so we will be meeting up with him periodically to check on him.  

We felt so good about helping him .. not only physically helping him today but we think we saw a sparkle in his eye knowing that he had a couple of new friends.

I tell you .. nothing can beat the feeling of helping another person .. it's the best !!


----------



## Dawgluver

What a sweet story, MrsLMB!  Love it!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Mrs. LMB, every story like that is an example, and inspires all of us to want to do the same.  Thanks.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969

That certainly is such a nice story Mrs L


----------



## buckytom

a younger coworker that's scheduled to work the overnight shift asked me to cover for him so he could get out early tonight. he's going camping (car camping, really) this weekend and has to get to a meeting with his friends to go over logistics.

besides letting him go early, i also told him as much as i could about how to survive a camping trip when it's going to be in the single digits out most of the day, and around zero or below at night. where to pitch his tent on a ridge, how to create a wind break, how to collect and cut firewood, how to dress during the day and just before hitting the sleeping bag at night, *not* to bring beer (lol) as it'll freeze solid, and even wine needs to be kept near the fire when it's that cold out, and so on.

hopefully he'll survive as he's a good guy.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> hopefully he'll survive as he's a good guy.



You're a good guy, too, bt. All that scout-mastering is paying off


----------



## buckytom

thanks very much, gg.

i can't wait to take my son out on winter trips. teach him how to make snow shoes out of pine branches, start a fire with a shoelace, how to find the north star (google skymaps, lol)...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

A lady we know needed a place to temporarily park her mini-fan and asked if she could use our side yard.  I said I'd get the 3 foot of snow cleaned off of it and she could park there.  I called the neighbor with the big snow-blower, you know, the kind that are taller than you, have a cab, and a diesel engine to power it.  I gave him 10 bucks for gas and time.  He dug a bit to deep and clogged the throwing shoot with snow and sand.  It froze in there.  It took me, and another neighbor with a crow bar, about 3 hours to clear the chute, and I had to finish shoveling by hand.  About 4 hours work was done, total.  I hope she appreciates it.  That's all I need, a bit of appreciation.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB

Great advice to share buckytom .. hope he has great stories to share when he returns !!

Chief .. that's a lot of work you did there .. most would have given up .. nice job !!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You can even help out when you're under the weather.  I've been down with a stubborn cold for about 5 days now.  Haven't even shoveled my driveway.  But today, I got a chance to help two people, without ever getting out of my chair.  

The first was a friend who found a source for yak meat, right here in the U.P.  I thought the critters could only be found in Asia.  Seems we have some in Alaska, and here in Michigan.  Who knew.  Anyway, she stated to me, over the phone that it was very lean meat, and tasted much like elk.  She asked me to help her figure out when her meatloaf would be done through.  I pointed her to a trusty meat thermometer and told her to measure the inside temp, in the middle of the loaf, and to take it out at 165' F.  I also reviewed the ingredients she used, to try and counter the dryness of the lean meat.

2nd good deed, helped Sprout, over the phone again, to save bread dough that may have been overheated on the bottom.

We don't often think of the little things we do as being good deeds.  But if they are done to help others, any kind of help at all, then it's worth doing.  So go out there and console any poor person who rooted for the losing Superbowl team, and share with them some of those goodies that you all made.  Then, you can feel like this - .

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I nagged, err, reminded Shrek to take his meds, does that count?

The little old next door takes her trash out ten steps at a time.  When I catch her at it, I take it all the way for her.  Some days she is only able to get it out the door.  Anytime I see it or her I take over, trash I can do.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Betcha she'd appreciate a great layered cake, with maybe six layers.  Make the cake a yummy, and moist yellow cake, with a butterscotch flavored butter cream frosting between layers, and slathered all over the outside.  Dress with shaved white chocolate, and slivered almonds.

Now that would be a good deed, if she's not diabetic.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom

jes' don't go offerin' her any aspic, right chief? 




i helped the guy that collects the shopping carts in the parking lot of a supermarket today. it was a madhouse there today, both because it was the super bowl and also because they have a large kosher section and it was a sunday (it's always busy there on sunday for sabbath reasons). also, the parking lot was a little icy/snowy. so people were leaving carts all over the place: jammed up on curbs, in parking spots, behind or pushed up against other cars, anywhere they could dump them. the poor little old guy (he's a little slow, or learning impared, or whatever the term is) whose job it is to collect them and bring them back to the front of the store was having a difficult time getting them out from between some cars and off of curbs, so i took a minute to help him out. i even stopped people from pulling into a few spots so he could grab them out first. 

i got some nasty looks, and i learned a few new words in yiddish today, but i did good.  apparently, i'm number 1 to some folks there.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> jes' don't go offerin' her any aspic, right chief?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i helped the guy that collects the shopping carts in the parking lot of a supermarket today. it was a madhouse there today, both because it was the super bowl and also because they have a large kosher section and it was a sunday (it's always busy there on sunday for sabbath reasons). also, the parking lot was a little icy/snowy. so people were leaving carts all over the place: jammed up on curbs, in parking spots, behind or pushed up against other cars, anywhere they could dump them. the poor little old guy (he's a little slow, or learning impared, or whatever the term is) whose job it is to collect them and bring them back to the front of the store was having a difficult time getting them out from between some cars and off of curbs, so i took a minute to help him out. i even stopped people from pulling into a few spots so he could grab them out first.
> 
> i got some nasty looks, and i learned a few new words in yiddish today, but i did good.  apparently, i'm number 1 to some folks there.



Kudos to you, BT.  You're number 1 to a host of people around here too.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13

I had a lady knock on my door asking for money for food for her children. I see so many beggers buy alcohol with their money so I gave her a bag of groceries instead. Hope I did the right thing.


----------



## LPBeier

I stayed up half the night with a sick dog so TB could get some sleep and be rested for work today.

To be honest I was up the first half the night with my own pain, but sounds more giving if I leave that part out.


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> I had a lady knock on my door asking for money for food for her children. I see so many beggers buy alcohol with their money so I gave her a bag of groceries instead. Hope I did the right thing.



You did the right thing, Snip.  We can only hope and pray that she did!


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> You did the right thing, Snip. We can only hope and pray that she did!


 
I really hope she did too. So many people beg here by us and most spend the money on alcohol. Some even stand outside the bottle store and beg and go right inside once they have money and some have children with them!!!! I feel so sorry for the kids. I prefer to give food rather than give cash.
I know I'm ranting but it makes me soooooo angry


----------



## buckytom

lol, chief. 

hey, wait, which finger are you holding up as #1?   


snip, you did more the right thing. you did the right thing the right way.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> lol, chief.
> 
> hey, wait, which finger are you holding up as #1?
> 
> 
> snip, you did more the right thing. you did the right thing the right way.



I don't use THAT finger.  i've got more snow around here than I know what to do with.  I'm sending you a car-sized snowball right now.  Hope you got a big snow-cone paper.

Tried to to a good thing today, outside Wally-world.  There was a lady who had a full shopping cart in front of her, and casts on her arms.  I asked if I could help.  She declined the offer.  She already had help on the way.  Ah well, I tried.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I don't use THAT finger.  i've got more snow around here than I know what to do with.  I'm sending you a car-sized snowball right now.  Hope you got a big snow-cone paper.
> 
> Tried to to a good thing today, outside Wally-world.  There was a lady who had a full shopping cart in front of her, and casts on her arms.  I asked if I could help.  She declined the offer.  She already had help on the way.  Ah well, I tried.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, that reminds me of stories of Ted Bundy, and of Buffalo Bill from Silence of the Lambs.  Both would feign injury with fake casts and lure their victims into the back of the van, never to be seen again in their original state.  Thankfully, you didn't succumb!


----------



## buckytom

you know, it does sound kinda fishy, dawg. casts on both arms? how did she shop? how was she going to drive home?

hmmm.

but as far as his original state, i think the chief will always be a youper.


----------



## justplainbill

I help my neighbors, to the extent that I can, whenever they ask for help.  Other than that, I help a wide variety of people by forking over some $30+K to big bro, who supposedly uses a large portion of my bucks to help lotsa 'needy'  people.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> you know, it does sound kinda fishy, dawg. casts on both arms? how did she shop? how was she going to drive home?
> 
> hmmm.
> 
> but as far as his original state, i think the chief will always be a youper.



The casts looked real enough.  She looked Native American, and was very genuine and polite in her refusal.  It appeared that a relative was coming to her aid from the parking lot.  I suspect that he partner drove and assisted with the shopping.

True story - Sister Rafael, in 7th grade, fell on ice and broke both wrists.  She wore casts on both arms, up to the elbows.  She had a habit of whacking students.  I got slapped in the face once because a student made a noise and distracted me for a fraction of a second, while she was attempting to explain a math problem to me.  She also whacked a student with one of her casts.  Some of the most ornery women I have ever met were nuns.  But then again, some the most caring women I've met were nuns.  It is true, that where there is the most evil, there also is found the most good.

i'm sure the ornery nuns weren't truly evil.  But they sure were ornery.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom

justplainbill said:


> I help my neighbors, to the extent that I can, whenever they ask for help.  Other than that, I help a wide variety of people by forking over some $30+K to big bro, who supposedly uses a large portion of my bucks to help lotsa 'needy'  people.




lol, you can't call paying taxes charity, jpb. lots of your 30k goes for fire, police, the military, water, sewer, the streets you drive on, and pbs...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I had the pleasure of teaching a class of ten ladies, and one man, how to use a pressure cooker, for making both the main course and desert last night.  I made a simple beef, pork, and veggie stew, in 7 minutes cooking time, and a vanilla-cinnamon flan.  I also taught knife skills, and a little about different types of knives, how to sharpen, and hone them, and the various bevels, and what to look for when purchasing.  I brought several thin, plastic cutting sheets, and a maple cutting board.  The participants got to use all of the knives while prepping the food for the PC.  They loved my Chroma Chef's knife, and my carbon steel slicer.  They also got to learn why I don't like serrated knives, or hollow ground knives by trying them on different foods.

The foods were a success, with most of the folks impressed with the performance, and how easy it was to use the PC's.  They also learned how to use a pinch grip.

I was asked by several people if I was going to be soon giving other cooking classes.  I referred them to the Health Center staff member who sets up the classes, and told them I'm willing if called upon.

I had such a great time doing the class that I almost feel guilty about calling it a good deed.


Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

I haven't even *seen* anyone today except for DH before he left for work. However, I offered to help someone - does that count?  They're going to be teaching PowerPoint in the master gardener class next week; I already know it quite well, so I offered to help during the class, if needed.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't even *seen* anyone today except for DH before he left for work. However, I offered to help someone - does that count?  They're going to be teaching PowerPoint in the master gardener class next week; I already know it quite well, so I offered to help during the class, if needed.



Good job.  And offering to help, even if the help is declined, is a good deed as it shows others that there are still good people in the world.  And, the example you set just might inspire others to do the same.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I had the pleasure of teaching a class of ten ladies, and one man, how to use a pressure cooker, for making both the main course and desert last night. I made a simple beef, pork, and veggie stew, in 7 minutes cooking time, and a vanilla-cinnamon flan. I also taught knife skills, and a little about different types of knives, how to sharpen, and hone them, and the various bevels, and what to look for when purchasing. I brought several thin, plastic cutting sheets, and a maple cutting board. The participants got to use all of the knives while prepping the food for the PC. They loved my Chroma Chef's knife, and my carbon steel slicer. They also got to learn why I don't like serrated knives, or hollow ground knives by trying them on different foods.
> 
> The foods were a success, with most of the folks impressed with the performance, and how easy it was to use the PC's. They also learned how to use a pinch grip.
> 
> I was asked by several people if I was going to be soon giving other cooking classes. I referred them to the Health Center staff member who sets up the classes, and told them I'm willing if called upon.
> 
> I had such a great time doing the class that I almost feel guilty about calling it a good deed.
> 
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 

Now that is cool !  Wish I could take a class from you .. I'm positive it would be productive as well as a ton of fun .. good job !


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> Now that is cool !  Wish I could take a class from you .. I'm positive it would be productive as well as a ton of fun .. good job !



I agree!  Would love to take your pressure cooking class, Chief!


----------



## buckytom

chief, they haven't scheduled you to teach another class, yet?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Thanks.  I wish we could all get together and teach each other.  I could learn new things from all of you too.

Last night, I got two young men to help me shovel my driveway.  It got a little buried with snow while I was down with a bad cold.  For their efforts, they received a Hennessey Taco dinner.  my wife's friend called and requested help.  Seems she had carpal tunnel surgery on her right wrist yesterday, and is completely right-handed.  We brought her some Hennessey tacos, and I shoveled out the walkway to her house.   Helping her was my good deed for the day.  But I sure enjoyed the help of those young men.

Something to consider;  it is just as important to give others the opportunity to do a good deed, or accept help when it's offered, as it is to be willing to help others.  If you decline an offer of help from someone else, you are taking away from them the opportunity to do a good deed.  Don't let pride stop you from accepting a little help now and again.  It allows others to enrich their lives.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Euangeljoe

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> A lady we know needed a place to temporarily park her mini-fan and asked if she could use our side yard.  I said I'd get the 3 foot of snow cleaned off of it and she could park there.  I called the neighbor with the big snow-blower, you know, the kind that are taller than you, have a cab, and a diesel engine to power it.  I gave him 10 bucks for gas and time.  He dug a bit to deep and clogged the throwing shoot with snow and sand.  It froze in there.  It took me, and another neighbor with a crow bar, about 3 hours to clear the chute, and I had to finish shoveling by hand.  About 4 hours work was done, total.  I hope she appreciates it.  That's all I need, a bit of appreciation.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




I'm sure she appreciates it. If I were her, I'd pretty sure be very thankful for the help.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Iv'e kept up the good deeds.  But I won't go into every little thing I've done.  That's not the point of this thread.  I want to hear what others have done.  We share  What we've done, and how it made us feel in an effort to get that spirit of helpfulness going, to set an example.  It's difficult to try and share what you've done without sounding puffed up about yourself, at least it's difficult for me, and it makes me feel like I'm saying; "Hey world, look at me.  I'm such a great guy."  

That's not what I want.  I want all of us to want to help each other in our neighborhoods, and communities.  If we cultivate communities where people try to assist each other, then we can get our nation back on the right track.

When we teach our children to respect others, and to take accountability not only for their own actions, but for the good of the place where they live, then we've fullfilled part of our responsibility as parents.

The world seemed more innocent 50 years back.  No one was trying to destroy the family as a fundamental unit of society.  Kids were disciplined, and given more freedoms by society than they are allowed now.

Does it seem odd to anyone that there were very few gun controls in our cities, and towns, and at the same time, there were no school shootings, and fewer crazy people doing crazy things?

I knew this kid whose primary parent, his father, had a huge chip on his shoulder.  The little guy was a normal, happy, playfull kid, when he was 3 through 5 years old.  The kid got together with three other boys, as a young teen, and bludgeoned a man to death with a baseball bat, to steal the man's credit card.  I'm sick and tired of the "Me" attitude that thrown at our children, at us, and reinforced by corporate America.  There is precious little reward given for hard work.  Rather, it's "You'll do what we say, when we say it, or your sent down the road.  There are a lot of people who want your job.  You can be replaced!"  And we tow the line because we have bills, and families that we are responsible for.  Too many people are slaves to the wage.

But it doesn't have to be that way.  We need to look out for each other, to make your neighbor's welfare as important as your own.  Whole towns used to be like that.  My home town used to be like that.  You didn't worry about your child when he was out playing, because you knew that everyone watched out for the safety and well being of any child withing their range.

Now, everyone wants their very own space, and don't let any child invade that space.  That's a law-suit waiting to happen.

We are a broken society.  But each of us can make a difference, by returning to values of yesterday, by truly caring for all people.

Ok, I'm stepping off of my soapbox now.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Chief. I think the mass media and 24-hour news on multiple channels magnifies the bad parts of society and minimizes the good. I think there are a lot of great things going on in this country that many people don't know about.

Here's an example: My husband writes curriculum and arranges/conducts professional development for middle and high school science teachers in a fiscally challenged urban school district. He and a couple co-workers teach project-based learning to the teachers, who then use it in their classrooms. 

They also conduct special science camps for the kids, taking them, among other places, to a university marine institute, an organic farm, and an international maritime company where they learned about jobs in that industry. The camps are funded by a local foundation.

Because the city is fiscally challenged, with a very small PR budget, word of these activities doesn't get out, but it's still happening 

Btw, I will be helping people learn PowerPoint at Master Gardener class tonight.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> ...Btw, I will be helping people learn PowerPoint at Master Gardener class tonight.


 
You used your noodle and helped me with my noodle question


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> You used your noodle and helped me with my noodle question





Thanks for that. It hadn't occurred to me that helping doesn't have to be in person.


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> You used your noodle and helped me with my noodle question


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Most important good deed for the day; Took DW to the movies.  2nd most important good deed for today; find a question, here on DC, that no one else has tackled.  Try to answer it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom

you know, chief, this thread inspired me to do a good deed the other night.

as i was driving down my block on my way into work, i was stuck behind a few cars and in front was a handicapped access mini-bus blocking the one way street.

it took what seemed like a very long couple of minutes before an old woman emerged, and the driver followed carrying out one of those wire laundry carts that was packed full and looked pretty heavy. 

even though it was 10:30 at night, one of the drivers in front of me started to tap his horn as if to try to get the bus driver and woman to hurry up, but all that did was get the bus driver angry. instead of getting directly back into the bus, he walked behind it and started yelling at those of us stuck behind him. he then took his time getting back in and finally drove away.

in all of this, the old lady seemed to be forgotten about. by the time i moved up, i saw her struggling to pull her cart up the stairs of her house. so i pulled into a small driveway, blocking the sidewalk to allow cars behind me to pass.

i hopped out, pulled her cart up the stairs, and helped her get it into her front porch. before she even said a word, i ran back down the stairs, got back into my truck, and resumed my commute into work.

but i have to say that while i was first waiting behind the mini-bus and was then kind of offended at whomever was honking so rudely, this thread popped into my mind as to what i could do to help out (and speed things up a bit, lol ) and i acted accordingly.

so if she ever said thanks, which i didn't wait for since i was already going to be a few minutes late for work anyway, it really goes to you for infecting my mind, er, i mean for starting this thread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> you know, chief, this thread inspired me to do a good deed the other night.
> 
> as i was driving down my block on my way into work, i was stuck behind a few cars and in front was a handicapped access mini-bus blocking the one way street.
> 
> it took what seemed like a very long couple of minutes before an old woman emerged, and the driver followed carrying out one of those wire laundry carts that was packed full and looked pretty heavy.
> 
> even though it was 10:30 at night, one of the drivers in front of me started to tap his horn as if to try to get the bus driver and woman to hurry up, but all that did was get the bus driver angry. instead of getting directly back into the bus, he walked behind it and started yelling at those of us stuck behind him. he then took his time getting back in and finally drove away.
> 
> in all of this, the old lady seemed to be forgotten about. by the time i moved up, i saw her struggling to pull her cart up the stairs of her house. so i pulled into a small driveway, blocking the sidewalk to allow cars behind me to pass.
> 
> i hopped out, pulled her cart up the stairs, and helped her get it into her front porch. before she even said a word, i ran back down the stairs, got back into my truck, and resumed my commute into work.
> 
> but i have to say that while i was first waiting behind the mini-bus and was then kind of offended at whomever was honking so rudely, this thread popped into my mind as to what i could do to help out (and speed things up a bit, lol ) and i acted accordingly.
> 
> so if she ever said thanks, which i didn't wait for since i was already going to be a few minutes late for work anyway, it really goes to you for infecting my mind, er, i mean for starting this thread.



BT, you don't know how good your post makes me feel.  That's why the thread was started.  Kudos to you and your actions.  I am fond of saying that the world is a little better place because my children are in it.  And when I say that, I do so because I honestly believe it.  You may not be my child, but you are my brother, and the world is a better place because you're in it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

At Wal Mart, an elderly lady insisted I go before her in the checkout line, as I only had 3 things in my cart, and she had multiple family members with carts.  It was nice to see that there are great and polite people in the world.  I returned the favor by unloading her shopping carts, including items that were too heavy for her to lift easily.  You could tell that she was appreciative.  

When strangers are willing to go out of there way, even if it's just a little thing, for others, it really makes that moment in time very special indeed.

I encourage everyone on DC to do one simple thing for someone else, tomorrow.  Let's help turn this world around.

Another idea;  What if we were all to send a message to our governmental representatives asking for a national day of goodwill, where we commit to one good act toward someone else.  Maybe the good feelings could spur something good.

I'm going to go on Facebook and float the idea there.  What would be a good date for this?  Any ideas?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

A friend's BIL died unexpectedly a week ago. I have had her wild dogs at my house for a week, So, I guess I've been helping someone for week, not just today (but I am watching the clock and checking to make sure her flight back is on time...she's picking them up tonight at about 3:00 a.m.).


----------



## buckytom

wild dogs?

are they cute little prarie dogs that pop their heads out of holes, looking around?




Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm going to go on Facebook and float the idea there.  What would be a good date for this?  Any ideas?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



september 30th?


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> september 30th?


What about a date in January when people are strapped for cash following the holidays and struggling to get through the winter? Would that not be more uplifting?


----------



## buckytom

no, the best people on earth were born on sept. 30, so it should be celebrated with great acts of kindness and giving.


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> no, the best people on earth were born on sept. 30, so it should be celebrated with great acts of kindness and giving.


BT--I'm going to call BS.


----------



## buckytom

the chief's birthday is sept. 30, you know...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CWS4322 said:


> BT--I'm going to call BS.



What's wrong with Sept. 30th?  I know this guy from Joisey who inspires me and his birthday is on Sept. 30th as well.  I like it.

Seeeeeeyal; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## MrsLMB

Nothing that I did but wanted to share something that someone else does most everyday.

DH has many Dr appointments - usually 4 or more per month.  They are all at the same facility so our route is always the same.  Our appointments are always in the mornings and usually about 9am.

So we drive 30 miles to this facility.  There is one teeny tiny little town we drive through .. truly a blink in the road. 

Regardless of the weather, there is a man who is standing at the main corner in that town and he waves and smiles at every single car that drives by.

We call him our guy ... no matter what our conversation at that time, it always stops and he makes us smile as we wave back at him.

We were there this morning .. only this time we stopped and handed him a warm cup of coffee we had purchased on the way.  

Turns out his name is Joe and he has some disabilities.  He says he has to do his "job" everyday to make sure other people have a nice day ... now how cool is that !!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

MrsLMB said:


> Nothing that I did but wanted to share something that someone else does most everyday.
> 
> DH has many Dr appointments - usually 4 or more per month.  They are all at the same facility so our route is always the same.  Our appointments are always in the mornings and usually about 9am.
> 
> So we drive 30 miles to this facility.  There is one teeny tiny little town we drive through .. truly a blink in the road.
> 
> Regardless of the weather, there is a man who is standing at the main corner in that town and he waves and smiles at every single car that drives by.
> 
> We call him our guy ... no matter what our conversation at that time, it always stops and he makes us smile as we wave back at him.
> 
> We were there this morning .. only this time we stopped and handed him a warm cup of coffee we had purchased on the way.
> 
> Turns out his name is Joe and he has some disabilities.  He says he has to do his "job" everyday to make sure other people have a nice day ... now how cool is that !!



Joe is surely a man to be emulated.  and we all need to do something every day to help someone else's day be better, even if it's as simple as sharing a good joke, or doing something to make someone smile.

One time, about twelve years back, I was walking down a hallway toward the cafeteria.  When I was about a third of the way down, two ladies rounded the opposite corner and entered the hall way.  I was wearing dress pants and a shirt and tie, with a shirt pocket containing a pen, a drafting pencil, and some spare change.  I promptly did a cartwheel, causing everything to spill from my pocket.  In addition, I was (and still am) 5'6", and 222 lbs./  My cartwheeling skills were in top shape back then, but I still looked rediculous doing them.

My fellow workers burst into giggles, and for the next month, every time I passed their offices, the broke into giggles again and again.  Now you have to understand, some would call that flirting.  But honestly, I was playing the clown, willingly, just to make whoever walked by laugh.  I just worked longer than I had expected.

I consider that act, a good deed, as much as assisting a neighbor by shoveling his driveway.  So you can see, that in my eyes, that man was one who does a great deed daily.  And he has my respect.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Everyday I make it my personal thing to make one stranger smile.  The kindest reward is when they thank me for 'making their day'.  Too much negativity in the world and spreading a little sunshine makes it just a bit brighter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

FoodieFanatic said:


> Everyday I make it my personal thing to make one stranger smile.  The kindest reward is when they thank me for 'making their day'.  Too much negativity in the world and spreading a little sunshine makes it just a bit brighter.



I'm glad you are on DC and have brought this thread back to remind us all to make the world a little better place.  Thanks.

seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

